# Service



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

THIS EXPLAINS A LOT

I became confused when I heard the word "Service" used with these agencies:

1, Internal Revenue "Service".
2, Financial"Services".
3, Telephone "Service".
4, Cable T. V. "Service". 
5, Civil "Service".
6, State, City, County & Public "Service".
7, Customer "Service".

This is not what I thought "Service" meant.

But today, I overheard two 2 farmers talking, and one of them said
he had hired a bull to "Service" a few cows.

BAM!!! It all came into focus.

"Now I understand what all those agencies are doing".
I hope that YOU are now just as enlightened as I am.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, some are just slower than others to learn.....years ago we went to a "service" economy. I didn't really know what exactly that meant at the time....it took me a few years too but I finally figured it out and my conclusion was spot on with yours all these years later! Congrats!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Ain't it the truth


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like you are now wise. Maybe were not as wise yesterday. Maybe I will be wise tomorrow...


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Don't forget our wonderful "Farm Service Agency".


----------

